# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  #10283 Ανω Πατήσια

## romias

*ROMIAS (10283)*

Εξοπλισμός

Routerstation pro
OpenWRT

1 x R2T58-24 24dBi 5.1-5.8GHz Low profile Rootenna

1 x 80cm πιάτο feeder Nvak

1 x 80cm πιάτο feeder yang

Ο κόμβος υποστηρίζετε απο UPS

Ενεργά λινκ

1 VARONOS

2 GOUNARA

3 TTEL

----------


## Acinonyx

Σχετικά με το confederation των Πατησίων τα βλέπω δύσκολα τα πράγματα γιατί δεν βλέπω να έχεις καλή οπτική με δύο τουλάχιστον κόμβους, από τις φωτογραφίες που έχεις ανεβάσει στο Wind.

----------


## romias

Οπτικά δεν βλέπω κανέναν ούτε με κυαλια.Σήμερα παρέλαβα τά πανελάκια προσδοκόντας σε κοντινά λινκ.
Να λασκάρω λιγάκι και θα ανέβω ταράτσα για σκάν.



> Σχετικά με το confederation των Πατησίων τα βλέπω δύσκολα τα πράγματα γιατί δεν βλέπω να έχεις καλή οπτική με δύο τουλάχιστον κόμβους, από τις φωτογραφίες που έχεις ανεβάσει στο Wind.


 Μακάρι να κόλαγα στο confederation.

----------


## vaggos13

Καλό στήσιμο. Δεν ξέρεις τι μπορεί να γίνει αλλά κάνε κανένα scan πρώτα.

----------


## romias

Σήμερα εγινε σκανάρισμα και ιδού τα αποτελέσματα

10016-10055 -80
4483-8630-1 -90
1979-1084 -80
3929-516 -69
1589-6401 -85

Ο ιστός 3 μ θα ανέβει στα 4μ.

ΥΓ.Ενώ,σύμφώνα με τα γραφόμενα εδώ μέσα,το pingtail τοποθετήτε στό aux και βάζουμε
antena a,το σκάν εγινε με antena b.Δηλαδή το aux ειναι b;  ::

----------


## romias

Εγινε δοκιμαστικό λινκ με τον #7732 foobar.

Παρακαλώ αν είναι εύκολο να μεταφερθεί στήν ενότητα κέντρο Αθήνας

----------


## fon_hussan

Μεταφέρθηκε στην ενότητα όπως ζήτηθηκε από τον δημιουργό του θέματος:

_Board index » Θεματολογία δικτύου » Περιοχές » Κέντρο Αθήνας_

----------


## romias

Αναζητούνται 2 bb link.

----------


## fengi1

[attachment=0:ef8fb]photo-2869.jpg[/attachment:ef8fb]

----------


## harrylaos

http://wind.awmn.net/files/photos/photo-2864.jpg

Οπτικη σιγουρα δεν εχουμε, εκτος και αν ο we_1 γινει Backbone και μας συνδεσει.
Φτιαχνεται στην Χαλεπα και Ιαλεμου 7οροφη πολυκατοικια.
Θα δοκιμασω αποψε ενα σκαν fullαριστος να δω αν σε πιασω. 
Ενημερωσε με αν εχεις ap η κοιτα το usercp σου και κανε μου ενα τηλεφωνο.

----------


## harrylaos

Χμμμ...
Επειτα απο συντομη επισκεψη του Τακη αποψε κατι μπορουμε να κανουμε....
Θα γινουν καποιες δοκιμες σε b και θα δειξει.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## harrylaos

Επαληθευτικα στα λεγομενα μου.



> Οπτικη σιγουρα δεν εχουμε

----------


## romias

> Επαληθευτικα στα λεγομενα μου.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Οπτικη σιγουρα δεν εχουμε


 Εκανες σκαν με τι;
Απο σήμερα το μεσημέρι εκπεμπει σε b 10283 free 2.
Δοκίμασε πάλι

----------


## harrylaos

Θα ξαναδοκιμασω. Νομιζα πως το ειχες ηδη βαλει.

----------


## harrylaos

Δεν επιασα κατι. Ουτε χθες το βραδυ, ουτε σημερα.

----------


## harrylaos

Κατι επιασα μολις παω σπιτι θα βαλω το report του netstumbler σημερα τα ψιλοπαιξε το ριμαδι.

----------


## romias

Το πρώτο λινκ είναι γεγονός.
Πραγματοποιήθηκε με τήν βοήθεια το klarabel και του fengi,με τον SV1EFO #7311.
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## JB172

Καλορίζικο Τάκη.
Ετοιμάσου για το δεύτερο.
Το ψήνουμε....  ::

----------


## romias

Χάρη δέν με ενημερώνεις αν εισαι ετοιμος.

----------


## harrylaos

Ετοιμος φιλε Τακη.

----------


## senius

> Ετοιμος φιλε Τακη.


*Αντε πάμε και στον* ιστό, καλώδια, κονέκτορες, feeder και πιάτα.

Το *V* είναι κάθετα, άρα το βύσμα της καθόδου κάθετα απο κάτω απο το feeder 5 ghz, αρκεί να κάνουμε τρύπα στο feeder κάτω στην πίσω μερια απο το feeder, για την υγρασία του μέλλοντος.

Hi xarrylaos.
 ::

----------


## romias

> Ετοιμος φιλε Τακη.


Οκ,το 10283 free 1ειναι σε ap mode.Ενημέρωσε με αν το βλέπεις στο σκαν.

----------


## harrylaos

Δεν βλεπω τιποτα πια.  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## fengi1

Γιατι ρε Χαρυ ? Σε τοσο χαλια σημειο εισαι. Τιποτα οπτικη ?

----------


## harrylaos

Πλεον με εκλεισαν 7οροφα κτηρια, περασε προχθες ο ntrits, ειδε το χαλι και οκ....
Εχω πει ποιους βλεπω. Αν καποιος client περασει σε backbone εδω κοντα κατι μπορουμε να κανουμε. (we_1)

----------


## romias

Το ρούτερ θα κλείσει κανα 2ωρο για συντήριση και γενικό συμάζεμα

----------


## romias

Στόν αέρα πάλι

----------


## romias

Βγήκε και το δεύτερο λινκ σήμερα με τον GΟUNARA#10130

----------


## Acinonyx

Well Done!  ::  Καλορίζικο!

----------


## romias

Μπήκαν σε λειτουργία στον κόμβο,2 ap ενα εσωτερικό για τις ανάγκες της πολυκατοικίας και δημοσίων σχέσεων  ::  
και ενα εξωτερικό,για τις ανάγκες της πολυκατοικίας και εξωτερικών πελατών.
Thanks to klarabel,ithaka

----------


## romias

Απο σήμερα εκπέμπει ελεύθερο ιντερφέϊς,σκοπεύει προς kapo#1713, ssid romias seasch.

----------


## gkapog

Μύνημα ελήφθη...Με βλέπω Κυριακή να είμαι πάνω στον Ιστό.....Απο ότι είδα έχουμε οπτική....

----------


## romias

Σήμερα ο κόμβος θα κλείσει για κάποιες ωρες προκειμένου να γίνουν εργασίες συντήρισης.

----------


## romias

Aυριο 15/12/08 ο κόμβος θα κλείσει,μάλλων,λόγω διακοπής της ΔΕΗ,απο 8.00-13.30.

----------


## romias

Kαλή χρονια και χρονια καλά σε ολους.
Ο κόμβος θα κλείσει σήμερα για λίγες ωρες.
Συντήρηση αναβάθμιση.

----------


## romias

Ο κομβος θα παραμείνει κλειστός μεχρι νεοτέρας λογο προβλήματος.

----------


## romias

Ο κομβος θα παραμείνει κλειστός μεχρι νεοτέρας λογο προβλήματος.

----------


## senius

Τάκη, αν χρειαστείς κάτι, εδώ είμαι, αν έχεις πρόβλημα με motherboard, έχω ένα P3 στα 600 κομπλέ, που κάθετε.
Καλή επιτυχία.
 ::

----------


## romias

Ο κόμβος θα κλείσει για λίγο..

----------


## romias

up again.

----------


## romias

Και ενω ολα πηγαίναν καλά ξαφνικά δεν εχω δίκτυο.
Τρχω ταράτσα και βρήσκω το rb χρυσόψαρο.Καταστροφή.
Ευτυχώς το πιστολάκι εσωσε την κατάσταση και παίζουμε πάλι κανονικά.
Απο την πολυκαιρία και τα ανοιξε κλείσε το κουτι εχασε την στεγανωτητάτου.
Επιστρατέυτηκε ιδικό μονωτικό υλικό (σακούλα γνωστού σούπερ μαρκετ) προσορινά για μόνωση.

Υγ.Επειδή πληθύναν τα κρούσματα ατυχυμάτων στην περιοχή οποιος τολμήσει και ξαναποστάρει φωτό του γκαντέμη στην περιοχή θα τον σκίσω.

----------


## JB172

Ανοιξε 1-2 τρύπες από κάτω στο κουτί να φεύγουν τα ψάρια.  ::

----------


## geosid

> Και ενω ολα πηγαίναν καλά ξαφνικά δεν εχω δίκτυο.
> Τρχω ταράτσα και βρήσκω το rb χρυσόψαρο.Καταστροφή.
> Ευτυχώς το πιστολάκι εσωσε την κατάσταση και παίζουμε πάλι κανονικά.
> Απο την πολυκαιρία και τα ανοιξε κλείσε το κουτι εχασε την στεγανωτητάτου.
> Επιστρατέυτηκε ιδικό μονωτικό υλικό (σακούλα γνωστού σούπερ μαρκετ) προσορινά για μόνωση.
> 
> Υγ.Επειδή πληθύναν τα κρούσματα ατυχυμάτων στην περιοχή οποιος τολμήσει και ξαναποστάρει φωτό του γκαντέμη στην περιοχή θα τον σκίσω.


exo kana 2 koytia an thes na sou doso

----------


## fengi1

Τι κουτια ; Να βαλει τα ψαρια ;

----------


## romias

Eυχαριστω,μην μπαίνεις στον κόπο θα αγορασω ενα καινούργιο 6 ευρω το ειχα πάρει.

----------


## harrylaos

Δεν το ξανακανω. Ηταν...Δυστυχημα...

----------


## romias

Λογο εργασιών πιθανο να υπαρξουν διακοπές στο ap του κόμβου.

----------


## romias

Προκειμένου να αποκατασταθεί το λίνκ με GOUNARA,που τον τελευταίο καιρό παρουσιάζει ανεξήγητη συμπεριφορά (το πρωί παίζει -69 και το βράδυ απο -80 ως -90),θα υπάρξουν διακοπές στην λειτουργία του κόμβου το επόμενο δίωρο.

----------


## romias

Οι εργασίες ολοκληρώθηκαν.
Αλλάχτηκε cm.
Έγιναν σκάντζες στα pongtail,lmr.
Προσπάθεια καλύτερου κεντραρίσματος.

Το λινκ με GOUNARA εξακολουθεί να παίζει στο -81 αυτή την στιγμή.
Σε αναμονή για ενέργειες από πλευράς GOUNARA.

----------


## romias

Εργασίες συντήρησης για το επόμενο δίωρο.
Θα υπάρξουν διακοπές.

----------


## romias

Έγινε ανακαίνιση,ο κόμβος πλέον λειτουργεί με routerstation pro και openwrt.

----------


## Daemon

Welcome to the club!

----------


## romias

Τον τελευταίο καιρό σε καθημερινή βάση σχεδόν γίνονται ολιγόλεπτες διακοπές ρεύματος στην περιοχή,με αποτέλεσμα,ελλείψει ups,διακοπές στην λειτουργία του κόμβου και των υπηρεσιών.
Σήμερα κάηκε και το τροφοδοτικό του access point.Παρακαλούνται οι πελάτες του κόμβου να κάνουν υπομονή.Το τροφοδοτικό θα αντικατασταθεί το συντομότερο.
http://www.romias.awmn/news.php

----------


## nikolas_350

Μπορείς να δεις λίγο τον dns σου; Γιατί ανακοινώνεσαι σαν awmn.lan 



```
C:\Documents and Settings\nikos>nslookup www.romias.awmn 10.19.143.13
Διακομιστής:  srv1.awmn
Address:  10.19.143.13

*** srv1.awmn ___ __ε___  www.romias.awmn: Server failed

C:\Documents and Settings\nikos>nslookup www.romias.awmn 10.2.227.1
Διακομιστής:  router.romias.awmn.lan
Address:  10.2.227.1

*** router.romias.awmn.lan ___ __ε___  www.romias.awmn: Server failed

C:\nikos>nslookup www.romias.awmn.lan 10.2.227.1
Διακομιστής:  router.romias.awmn.lan
Address:  10.2.227.1

Όνομα:   www.romias.awmn.lan
Address:  10.2.227.2
```

----------


## romias

Ουπς,περίεργο,δεν ανακοινώνω κάτι τέτοιο.
Χμ θέλει ψάξιμο,να υποθέσω ότι δεν σου ανοίγει τι site μου?
Ευχαριστώ

Yγ.Η σελίδα ίσως αργεί να ανοίξει,οφείλετε σε στο ότι ο σερβερ είναι μουσειακό κομμάτι,και σηκώνει πολλά βάρη.

----------


## nikolas_350

Όχι δεν ανοίγει. Και πριν 15 μέρες που ήθελα να πάρω ένα screenshot για ένα index που έφτιαχνα από το site σου, έβαλα τον δικό σου dns και άνοιξε με www.romias.awmn.lan 
Είχα δοκιμάσει και με ip αλλά καθυστερούσε πολύ η σύνδεση και νόμιζα πώς δεν ανοίγει.

----------


## Acinonyx

Αφαίρεσε από το configuration του DHCP τον τοπικό διακομιστή και το τοπικό όνομα τομέα (που μάλλον είναι 'lan'). Επίσης καλό θα ήταν να απενεργοποιήσεις το φιλτράρισμα αχρήστων και ιδιωτικών...

----------


## romias

Ευχαριστώ,το είχα λύσει απ την πρώτη μέρα,απο τεμπελια δεν ενημέρωσα.
Το openwrt εχει γίνει παιχνιδάκι με το luci.

----------


## romias

Κάηκε ξανά το τροφοδοτικό του ap,ύστερα από δύό μήνες
Θα αντικατασταθεί σύντομα.

----------


## romias

Λόγω της χθεσινής κακοκαιρίας,τα λίνκ με sv1efo και apollonas θα παραμείνουν ανενεργά μέχρι να αποκατασταθεί η ζήμια στον ιστό.Το μεσημέρι κατάφερα να αποκαταστήσω το λινκ με gounara μονό

----------


## romias

Ο κόμβος λειτουργεί πάλι πλήρως. ::

----------


## romias

Νέο λινκ με τον κόμβο 17130.
txpower 0
snr -65
ccq 100/100

Πλέων η παροχή τηλεφωνίας με αριθμοδότηση 210χχχχχχχχ και δωρεάν απεριόριστων εξερχομένων κλήσεων για τα μέλη του awmn είναι γεγονός.
Το κέρδος που θα προκείψει απο την χρέωση των εισερχομένων κατανέμετε ως εξής.
80% υπέρ της εταιρίας.
15% υπερ του συλλόγου
5% υπερ του κόμβου μου.
Παρακαλήστε όσοι κάνετε χρήση της να μην κάνετε κατάχρηση εξερχομένων αλλά να προτρέπεται τους φίλους σας να σας καλούν,προκειμένου να υπάρχει κέρδος και βιωσημότητα της υπηρεσίας
Με τις υγείες σας

Υγ.Μπορείτε να κάνετε register τους clients στην ip 10.2.227.100

----------


## Daemon

Τι είναι αυτό, πρωταπριλιάτικο?

----------


## Themis Ap

Καλό μήνα  ::

----------


## romias

Εγινε χτες αναβάθμιση του κόμβου σε backfire 10.03.1 squashfs και μικροσυντήρησεις.Χρειάστηκε να κλείσει ο κόμβος κάποιες ώρες λόγο των εργασιών.
Προτιμήθηκε το squashfs έναντι του jffs2 που ήταν πρίν αν και καταλαμβάνει λίγο περισσότερο χώρο.Με squashfs υπάρχει η δυνατότητα και μέσα απ το luci για επαναφορά του firmware στην αρχική του κατάσταση με το πάτημα ενός κουμπιού.
Εννοήτε ότι πακέτα όπως quagga και ότι άλλο δεν υπάρχει στο αρχικό firmware πρέπει να εγκατασταθούν ξανά.


Η αναβάθμιση διήρκεσε 3 λεπτά και έγινε μέσα απ το luci διατηρώντας τις ρυθμίσεις,αφού τσεκαριστεί το ανάλογο κουτάκι.Πρώτα απ ολα αλλάχτηκε και η πηγή λογισμικού σε http://downloads.openwrt.org/backfir...r71xx/packages μιας και με την αναβάθμιση κράτησε την παλιά.Κατόπιν χρειάστηκε να εγκατασταθούν εκ νέου τα πακέτα quagga και όλα όσα δεν υπάρχουν στο αρχικό firmware.
Έπρεπε να δοθεί η εντολή 

```
cat /rom/etc/passwd > /etc/passwd ; passwd
```

 και να καταχωρηθεί κωδικός,για να δουλέψει η quagga.

----------


## romias

Αποφάσισα να ακολουθήσω το παράδειγμα του seniuς και να ζητήσω το κλείδωμα του θέματος σε ένδειξη διαμαρτυρίας για την αυταρχική συμπεριφορά του Nettraptor και την αναισθησία των μελών του φόρουμ και των και του συλλόγου πλυν ελαχίστων εξαιρέσεων. Χωρίς να θέλω να επηρεάσω κανέναν αν ήμουν μέλος του συλλόγου θα ζητούσα την διαγραφή μου και την επιστροφή της συνδρομής που θα είχα καταβάλει. Είναι απαράδεκτες και κατάπτηστες τέτοιες συμπεριφορές σε έναν χώρο που θέλει να είναι ο εκφραστής το αδέσμευτου και ελεύθερου Ασυρματου Μητροπολιτικού Δικτύου Αθηνών. Ζητώ επίσης τον αποκλεισμό του λογαριασμού μου εως ότου αποκατασταθεί τάξη,όστε να μην μπω στον πειρασμό να ξαναγράψω. Παρακαλώ να γίνει σεβαστή η αποφασή μου. Nettraptor είσαι ο μόνος αντικοινοτικός εδω μέσα,παιξε μπάλα βρήκες και τα κάνεις.

----------


## romias

Αποκαταστάθηκε η αδικία.
Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση ανταπόκριση του διαχειριστή που ξεκλείδωσε το νήμα.

----------


## romias

Εγινε ενημέρωση της αρχικής δημοσίευσης συμφωνά με την σημερινή κατάσταση του κόμβου.
Συνεχίζουμε δυνατά με openwrt στο πρωτόκολλο 24/7.
Ολα τα λινκ του κόμβου είναι με εξαιρετικά αποτελέσματα. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Convict

> Εγινε ενημέρωση της αρχικής δημοσίευσης συμφωνά με την σημερινή κατάσταση του κόμβου.
> Συνεχίζουμε δυνατά με openwrt στο πρωτόκολλο 24/7.
> Ολα τα λινκ του κόμβου είναι με εξαιρετικά αποτελέσματα.


Στην καινούργια Stable version του MT μπορείς να παίξεις και σε μορφή /365  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Εγώ έχω βάλει εσωτερική ακυκλοφόρητη version της Mikrotik όπου παίζει σε μορφή /462d http://prntscr.com/90gysv  ::  (σόρρυ για το ΟΤ Τάκη, δεν μπορούσα να κρατηθώ!  ::  )

----------


## romias

Μα το χουμε το /365 και /366 αμα λάχει αλλά δεν το γραψα στην αρχή για να μην σας κομπλάρω μια και δεν είναι ακόμα εγκεκριμένο πρωτόκολλο.
Το λίνκ ttel μάλιστα που είναι και απ τις δυο μεριές openwtr παίζει με πολύ εξαιρετικά αποτελέσματα.

----------


## romias

Απο χτες ο κόμβος είναι of. Φθαρμένο lan καλώδιο έμπασε νερά και κάηκε το τροφοδοτικό του rspro. Σε λίγες μέρες θα επισκευαστεί.

----------


## eagleg

Καλός να μας ξανάρθεις 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## romias

Υπάρχει ελεύθερο if. Εκπέμπει προς Ιλιον Πετρούπολη κτλπ, ssid AWMN-10283-free.

----------


## Space

Καλησπέρα,

παίζει το if να γυρίσει προς Λαμπρινή???  :: 

***Άκυρο... δεν υπάρχει οπτική επαφή

----------


## romias

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> παίζει το if να γυρίσει προς Λαμπρινή??? 
> 
> ***Άκυρο... δεν υπάρχει οπτική επαφή


  ::

----------


## klarabel

Που εισαι ρε romias ???
Προφανώς το 'θρυλικό' λίνκ sv1efo ???

----------


## romias

::  Ναι το παρθενικό μου, που μετά έγινε Varonos.. Είχες βάλει το χεράκι σου.  ::  Να κανονίσουμε κανα meating.

----------


## romias

Υπάρχουν ελεύθερα interfaces. Σκανάρετε προς τα δω οι ενδιαφερόμενοι.

----------

